Ask HN: Do you go to conferences? - mlejva
======
AngryAnt
When it is relevant to my work and I can clearly identify a sensible benefit
of going, then yes.

If I do not have meetings scheduled or opportunity to schedule ones which
would otherwise be difficult to attain, I evaluate the networking value of the
event.

Talks are generally always recorded these days. So if none of the above gives
a clear indication that I should go, but interesting sessions are given, I
just buy access to their recordings.

When at an event I tend to only go to sessions if I need to talk to the
speakers or network with other attendees interested in the given topic.

------
HNNewer
If my company pays for it, yes

